# new pistol



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

Just curious to see if anyone else thinks I did ok.

Just picked up an old model single-six Ruger, made about 1958 for $290. Its in at least a 95% condition, with both the .22lr and .22 mag cylinders. It has the more common 5.5 inch barrel.

Been looking for one for awhile, and this lil gun looks REAL good next to my old model black hawk  Either way Im happy with the purchase, just lookng to get a few other opinions.


----------



## Gohon (Feb 14, 2005)

My Dad had one like that which my brother presently has. IIRC the trigger guard is made of aluminum so be careful not to scratch it as it is hard to touch up. You may not be interested in having it done but Ruger will install a safety transfer bar system in your gun at no cost to you except for shipping. Haven't really checked into what they sell for now days but the price sounds good.


----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

I know about the Ruger safety conversion, and its really not for me. My dad and I have identical Blackhawk .357s. He had his done, and I was going to have mine done, untill his came back. It really changed the feel of the gun, and the trigger pull sucks. If it was my gun, I would have changed it back, but he likes being able to carry 6 safely. Thats fine though, cuz hes a crappy shot 

When I carry, I only load 5. Im fine with that, cuz I can usually hit what I need to on the 1st shot anyhow. At the range, I'll go ahead and load 6, cuz Im not really worried about tripping and falling on my gun when Im standing still.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Gun Owner #1 Rule: If your happy, you got a good deal. That simple!!

I got one of those myself fun little gun, I have taken all kinds of rabbit ,squirrel and even one porkie pine. great for plinking as well as you may know. For hunting always go with the 22 mag it puts game down allot cleaner and rabbit and such will not blow up as you only obtain about 1400 fps from a 5in barrel! You may be suprized how hard that little .22 mag can hit.


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

I'm curious. Does your gun have a fluted magnum cylinder? Some of the older ones do, and I understand they are fairly rare. In any case, I think you made a fair deal and should have many years of happy shooting ahead. Regarding the crappy trigger pull on the new model conversions: You can fix this very easily by clipping off one leg of the trigger return spring. It provides a great pull, and in no way affects the safety of the gun. This is commonly known as a Taffin trigger job, after the gun writer John Taffin. I have done this on all of my Ruger single actions. It really works and I've never experienced a problem with it. Good shooting, Burl


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

My magnum cylinder is fluted!


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

According to the Blue Book of Gun Values.

Ruger Single Six .22 LR with Mag. cylinder

Fluted cylinder add aditional 20%.


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)




----------



## Gun Owner (Sep 9, 2005)

yall have me a lil excited. They didnt have the mag cyl at the show with them, was told I could pick it up Thursday after they finished the move to the other side of thier shopping center. Well thats tomorrow.....

If its a fluted, Im gonna go ahead and call it a pretty darn good deal.

With any luck, I'll have time to take it out this weekend and get a feel for it...


----------

